# Big als python hose system.



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Do many of you swear by these? I'm looking into these, getting tired of buckets.
Do these have ball valves at both ends? Ie turn on/off at both tap attachment and at tank?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pythons*

These are awesome ...work very well...can't go wrong getting one
usually big als has them on sale at there tent sales....
cheers


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

LOVE mine !


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

ksimdjembe said:


> Do many of you swear by these? I'm looking into these, getting tired of buckets.
> Do these have ball valves at both ends? Ie turn on/off at both tap attachment and at tank?


They are awesome, I would never go back to using buckets after buying this. Angelfins carries them much cheaper then BA. Only one end has the ball valve for on/off, the other end is connected to the sink which you can adjust it to let water out or to fill water.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

25 years and still love mine. I took the valves out as I found they got plugged up to often.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Awesome product. One piece of advise. Don't tighten The "Replacement pump 13 b" the part that goes on the tap too tight. I had to replace mine because I broke it by my BRUTE STRENGHT. LOL

Look on kijiji if you want a good deal on the python. People sell them all the time. 

Good luck


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Awesome product. One piece of advise. Don't tighten The "Replacement pump 13 b" the part that goes on the tap too tight. I had to replace mine because I broke it by my BRUTE STRENGHT. LOL
> 
> Look on kijiji if you want a good deal on the python. People sell them all the time.
> 
> Good luck


I put a snap connection in so I do not have to screw it on and off. Works great and does not break.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Would love to see the snap attachment suggestion.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

ksimdjembe said:


> Thanks for the replies. Would love to see the snap attachment suggestion.












The one on the left screws onto your tap and the other screws into the Python siphon attachment.
--
Paul


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> The one on the left screws onto your tap and the other screws into the Python siphon attachment.
> --
> Paul


Where do you get this?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

JNSN said:


> Where do you get this?


Home Depot, Canadian Tire, Lowes, Rona or any place that sells garden hoses and accessories.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/classic-female-tap-to-hose-connector-set/910954
--
Paul


----------

